

GotCast Is Looking For Talent - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/08/gotcast-beta-is-looking-for-talent/#comments

======
transburgh
Not sure how this will pan out. I find it interesting because the amount of
people that want to be a "star".

